# Does this make you mad?



## ang1995 (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay, so I have this cuz that is into photography but she is not a pro or anything. 

So I sent her this pic that I took and asked her what she thought of it. So she replies back with this other version that she edited and told me that she didn't like mine but she totally ruined the pic. She overdid the eyes, took my sisters freckles away, and whited her face out. I know that my first version was not that great so I redid the pic and sent it to her.And she responds with another edit that she did and a edit that her husband did and she is still trying to tell me that I need to change my edit and she treats me like a little kid.  :gah:

Anyways, I was not real happy and I was wondering what you'll think?


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 7, 2011)

Is she your client?


----------



## bazooka (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, if you asked her what she thought, then she was simply showing you what she thought.  No reason to get upset/defensive.  If you don't value her opinion, then maybe you shouldn't have asked.  If you want a chance to receive some valuable opinions, you should post the shot here.  Just promise not to get upset if we do the same.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 7, 2011)

You are different people with different outlooks.  Just like the HDR battle of the purist vs the grunge!


----------



## bennielou (Oct 7, 2011)

Don't feel bad.  The cool thing about art is that it's subjective.  Some people are going to see things different ways and that's what hopefully makes a unique photographer, a valued photographer.

If her style isn't your style, just stand up for yourself and tell her what about the edit you don't agree with.  Let her know that you like a more natural approach.  If she continues to put you down, just ignore it.

Was there anything helpful about her advice or edit?


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 7, 2011)

Remember it is an art, I prefer to wash out freckles a bit myself and some people disagree with that.  It is also is not something to get upset about.  I photoshop girls photos a lot more than guys, mainly because guys just don't care as much, me myself I photoshop more than anyone...ha ha.  Last night I took pictures of this cute red head and she wanted to see a couple in the camera when I was done which is a mistake so I showed her one I thought was really good and she's like oh yuck my arms look fat.  She's probably a size 1.  So I told her don't worry the camera doesn't take into account shadows and made some bull **** up because I knew the second I got it in photoshop I would make her arms look perfect for her.  I'm still waiting to see if she agrees so hopefully she likes them.


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 7, 2011)

When I ask her what she thinks about a picture I'm thinking more like for her to just tell me what she thinks and if it looks like there need to be any changes. I did not ask her to edit the pic and get her husband to edit it and tell for her to tell me that I am a child and that I don't know anything. It's not like I go and edit all of her pix that I think need changes.


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 7, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> Is she your client?



No, she's just family and she asked to see some of my recent shots.


----------



## SituationNormal (Oct 7, 2011)

No, it would not make me mad. 

If I sent a picture that I took asking for what they thought, I would appreciate helpful feedback like that. If my cousin were standing next to me and I showed it to her asking the same question, I would expect her to point to the screen with comments like "sharpen here, saturate there, blah, blah, blah." Sending it to her though implies that she was not standing over your shoulder, and unable to make those comments. So an edited version of hers would be the easiest method for her to express what she thinks.


----------



## tron (Oct 7, 2011)

push her down some stairs.

problem solved.


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 7, 2011)

ang1995 said:


> Tomasko said:
> 
> 
> > Is she your client?
> ...


Don't worry about it then. Everyone has his/her opinion and you can't please everyone. If she was your client, you should do it the way she wants you to, but if she's "only" family....


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 7, 2011)

I know! But it is really the way she acts that makes me mad.


----------



## bazooka (Oct 7, 2011)

It's easy to get frustrated when the non-photograph-making crowd tells you how to do your hobby when you have more experience than they. But perhaps despite her approach, you can still find some valuable input.

Now, if she asked to see your shots like your second to last post states, and then she modified them and gave you unsolicited 'advice', that's just freakin' rude.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 7, 2011)

ang1995 said:


> I know! But it is really the way she acts that makes me mad.



Look, there are people who will make you mad and hurt your feelings sometimes.  It's never easy to handle.  Didn't you just place second in a state young person's photography thing?  I'm pretty sure that was you....so don't let this get you down.  Sounds like to me that your work is already being valued, so blow the rest off.

Do your thing girl!  Don't base your feelings or shooting styles on what some random person thinks.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 7, 2011)

How OLD are you??  I truly don't mean that to sound ugly or anything...I just hope that you are not an adult who is letting a cousin's opinion get to you like that.  Look...It. Doesn't. Matter.  You asked her opinion, she gave it. Nothing wrong with that, EVEN if she was harsh or condescending in her attitude. You NOW know that you and your cousin have very different ideas about what makes a "good" photograph. If I were you, I would simply thank her for her opinion, and then NOT ask her to critique your photos again! But whatever you do, DON'T take it too personally. 

As others have said, photography is an Art, and not everyone has the same style, the same taste. Some like abstract art, some like very realistic art, some like the really edgy stuff...same way with photography. What one person views as a "great" photo, another may not care for at all.

I entered several photos in a contest last year...I entered because there was one photo in particular that everyone I showed it to just loved, and said I needed to enter. I ran a "poll" on my FB page, and it won, hands-down, as the best picture.  I could enter, I think, 6 photos in the contest; I had 4 that were definites and then just threw in 2 others that I personally liked, even though they hadn't gotten many "votes" among my friends.  Those two won first and second place in their categories, and another two photos also won ribbons. The photo everyone "raved" about? Nothing. Nada. Zip. Zilch. The judges gave it NO recognition whatsoever.

It's ALL a matter of taste. If you decide that your cousin's taste is all in her mouth, then just don't ask her to evaluate your photos again.


----------



## bennielou (Oct 7, 2011)

So true what you said SM4fim.  It's funny how people choose photos, either for enlargements, or contest winners.  I used to get so upset when some people would poopoo a photo I loved.  I'd put the photo the photographers loved in a contest, and one that I loved for whatever reason or another.  The photo I was beat up for would place or win, and the photo that photogs loved would do ok or be a non issue.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 7, 2011)

I think I just heard your junior high-school English teacher roll over in his grave!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Oct 7, 2011)

Easy fix... Stop sending her photos.

But, if you can't/don't want to...

If you aren't happy with her edits...  be clear and tell her..  "I don't want you to edit MY photo... I just want your opinion"... Or something like that. 

I know that personally, I like to actually do an edit or crop or whatever, to show what I mean rather then try to explain what I am thinking... Trying to understand my thought process is challenging enough, even for me.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 7, 2011)

Can you post what you sent her and what she changed?


----------



## gsgary (Oct 7, 2011)

This should be on Facebook with all the other stupid posts


----------



## Tomasko (Oct 7, 2011)

gsgary said:


> This should be on Facebook with all the other stupid posts


Oh come one, you know this would be a completely empty forum if you filter all "uninteresting childish topics" out


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2011)

gsgary said:


> This should be on Facebook with all the other stupid posts



It **would** fit right in as a FB post!!! Of course, as was stated earlier, this forum would be really boring if we filtered out off-topic, childish, and otherwise less-than-scholarly posts and whatnot. I do think that the OP is still a teenager, and as such, she might be unaware as to exactly how dickish and ill-mannered many adults actually are--even family member. So her cousin thought a picture needed extreme editing:well, that is EXACTLY WHAT MOST people with common tastes think photography is about these days, which is to say, "Editing the chit out of it until such time as it looks 'good!'" As the OP said, her cousin removed freckles, worked over the eyes, and whitened-up the face of the subject...sounds like the OP's cousin is already well on her way to being a MWAC fuhhh-tah-grafer with an image editing program to put to use!


----------



## gsgary (Oct 7, 2011)

Her cousin could 1 of 50 poster on this forum


----------



## sm4him (Oct 7, 2011)

gsgary said:


> This should be on Facebook with all the other stupid posts



And yet, here you are, wasting your time reading it and replying to it, right along with the rest of us!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 7, 2011)

if you didn't like the fact she edited your picture just tell her that wasn't what you were going for, its as simple as that. and if you don't like the way she treats you just don't bother sending her any more pics. if she asks you to send them just say that you don't care for how she edits your pics up and go about your business. if someone treats you poorly and you let them treat you poorly your just as much to blame as they are.


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, I am a teenager to everyone how is asking and talking about it...BUT that does not mean that I'm an immature teen like a lot of ppl look at teens nowadays. 

It's not only that she went and edited my picture and sent it to her husband and sister to have them edit it that makes me so upset but also just the way she acts with me as I said before. And the fact that she thinks she is so much better then me and I'm just a little kid that knows nothing. She just picks out all of the bad in everything. And when I did tell her that I won the contest and showed her the pic she started telling me what I did wrong with it and never once said congrats or good job. 

Sorry I'm just a little upset as you can tell.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, show us the photos.  She could very well really was trying to help you.


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is what she did the first time


----------



## MTVision (Oct 7, 2011)

If you want her to critique your work tell her you don't want her to edit the picture but you want to know what she thinks you could improve, what looks good, etc. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with her editing your picture to show what she thinks could be improved upon. I don't agree with her editing and not telling you why she did it. 

Did it ever occur to you that maybe this person is slightly envious because you are young and talented? Maybe that is why she said you were a little kid or whatever she said to you. Just brush off what she said - you obviously know what you are doing and you enjoy doing it.


----------



## MTVision (Oct 7, 2011)

ang1995 said:
			
		

> Here is what she did the first time



I can't see it for some reason!


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is mine


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 7, 2011)

MTVision said:


> ang1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's weird... I can see it


----------



## SituationNormal (Oct 7, 2011)

I can't see hers either. I do see yours though.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 7, 2011)

You cant link something directly from your google mail.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 7, 2011)

I can't see hers either but I can indeed see yours and I think its quite nice...quite good. There may be a thing or two I might change, minor in nature, but it stands well on its own IMHO....and I'd never take the freckles out in this photo unless the subject asked me to. They are perfect just the way they are!


So let's see hers.


----------



## Suede (Oct 7, 2011)

tron said:


> push her down some stairs.
> 
> problem solved.



Someone did this to me.It really hurts.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2011)

MTVision said:


> ang1995 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ail-fay on the oto-phay ost-pay...atin-lay ig-pay


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay, lets see if this works.  The quality is not that great since it was through email


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Oct 7, 2011)

Interesting.

While I like yours better, I can dig what your cousin cooked up as well.

A little too heavy handed editing for most peoples taste, but I see the appeal.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 7, 2011)

The overarching thing about taking a photo is that this is art. 

In the state gallery hangs a painting that is completely black. It is apparently made of so many layers of different colours of paint before it dried because the artist didn't know what he wanted to do that it turned black. This is hanging in the state gallery along with a big spiel under it. I think it absolutely horrendous garbage and a waste of wall space that could be used for ... art. 



When you take photos, take photos for you. Other people like their edits? Doesn't matter. What is important is ONLY what YOU think. 


Remember if you like a photo who is someone else to tell you any differently?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think there could be a bad result with this photo no matter who did an edit. The girl is purely beautiful. The photog did a great job!


----------



## rpm (Oct 8, 2011)

im with Bitter. i do prefer yours but i can see where your cousin was trying to go with hers and also see the appeal in it (i would edit it a bit differently tho)...but personally id have a bnw and a color edit on hand for  a pic like that (if it suited a bnw style which that one does)


----------



## addicted2glass (Oct 8, 2011)

I like the photo in color with the freckles.  As a matter of my personal taste and being pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Redbaron (Oct 8, 2011)

great job ang - I too prefer the original, she looks naturally pretty, where the edited b&w version almost looks like she's wearing (too much) make up, and not child like at all. I know if someone took my son's freckles off him I'd be devastated! 

I wouldn't stress too much about criticism from the cousin though, she's either trying (too hard) to be helpful, or condescending.... either way, I wouldn't stress about it.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 8, 2011)

I prefer the original as well.  Taking a few random freckles out is one thing but completely changing their face is another.  When the girl parents or grandparents see the picture their brains will expect freckles and it will not look correct without them.


----------



## j-digg (Oct 8, 2011)

^ Thats what I was thinking too, the cousins edit sortve robs the subject of their child like charm.. 

Maybe you could tell her that you think her edit is "_Okayyy", _but.. youre glad that you didnt use it.... otherwise who knows? you mayve not *won the competition*...


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 8, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I don't think there could be a bad result with this photo no matter who did an edit. The girl is purely beautiful. The photog did a great job!



Awww....Thanks!!


----------



## bazooka (Oct 8, 2011)

Her vision is in a completely different direction.  Personally, it's too much for me and I prefer yours.  It's a solid shot.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 8, 2011)

Uhm..as for my taste, your cousins edit is terrible. Original wins!


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jethro said:


> Uhm..as for my taste, your cousins edit is terrible. Original wins!





Thank you! You guys are making feel better.


----------



## loren (Oct 12, 2011)

Great post :thumbup:

JB photography


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 14, 2011)

loren said:


> Great post :thumbup:
> 
> JB photography



Thanks I guess


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 14, 2011)

way way too much edit on your cousins.

Yours is the much more natural photo.

And if I was paying for that I would want to see it and say..."oh yeah that's my daughter" and not "Who is that?"


----------



## ang1995 (Oct 14, 2011)

> And if I was paying for that I would want to see it and say..."oh yeah that's my daughter" and not "Who is that?"



I totally agree!!


----------

